# Có nên phơi nắng nệm khi bị ướt không?



## phuongtgn (2/12/19)

Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ đến các bạn bí quyết xử lý nệm khi bị ướt hiệu quả vừa đảm bảo được độ êm ái và bên bỉ của nệm trong suốt quá trình sử dụng mà không bị mục nát vì lỡ ướt. Cùng tham khảo cách xử lý nệm ướt bên dưới này để áp dụng nhé!

_





Có nên phơi nắng nệm khi bị ướt không?_​
*1. CÓ NÊN PHƠI NẮNG NỆM CAO SU KHI BỊ ƯỚT KHÔNG?*
_- _Câu trả lời: KHÔNG NÊN phơi nệm cao su ngoài trời nắng khi bị ướt nhé !! Bởi vì nệm cao su được làm từ chất liệu 100% cao su tự nhiên lưu hóa, nếu bị phơi nắng lâu dưới trời nắng gắt sẽ làm cho chiếc nệm cao su nhà bạn bị chai sần trên bề mặt nệm, và không còn êm ái như lúc ban đầu. Điều này sẽ gây khiến làm giảm tuổi thọ của nệm một cách nhanh chóng.






​_-_ Giải pháp: Khi chiếc nệm cao su nhà bạn lỡ bị ướt thì việc đầu tiên mà bạn cần làm là tháo ngay vỏ ga, áo nệm ra ngoài. Sau đó dùng khăn khô  thấm hết vết nước trên nệm, lau đi lau lại nhiều lần, kết hợp với quạt để  nệm nhanh khô hơn. Đối với các vết tè của bé, các mẹ có thể dùng khăn bông khô để thấm hút rồi đổ một ít nước sạch vào chỗ bé tè, sau đó tiếp tục thấm hút thật khô. Lặp lại 2-3 lần để đảm bảo sạch hơn. Trong lần cuối cùng, cần khử mùi hôi cho nệm, bạn hãy pha một ít nước hoa vào nước rồi đổ vào chỗ bẩn đó. Dùng quạt hong khô nệm nhanh chóng.

Lưu ý, đối với nệm cao su, các bạn không nên sử dụng máy sấy tóc hoặc bàn là (bàn ủi) quá lâu trên nệm sẽ khiến cho cao su bị nóng chảy và hư hỏng. Nếu vết nước quá nhiều, để nhanh khô, các bạn có thể lót thêm một tờ báo trên nệm rồi dùng máy sấy tóc sấy nhanh qua.

Trường hợp nệm nhà bạn bị ướt  nhiều hoặc nệm cũ lâu năm thì cần liên hệ ngay cho các dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm uy tin để được xử lý kịp thời và đảm bảo được sự bền bỉ cho chiếc nệm nhà mình không bị mục, bở nhé!!

*2. CÓ NÊN PHƠI NẮNG NỆM BÔNG ÉP KHI BỊ ƯỚT KHÔNG?*
_- _Câu trả lời là CÓ THỂ PHƠI NẮNG NỆM BÔNG ÉP nhé! Bởi nệm bông ép được làm từ chất liệu sợi Polyeste kết dính nên có cấu trúc thở thoải mái, chính vì thế mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể phơi nệm ngoài trời nắng dịu khi bị ướt nha.






_- _Cách xử lý nệm bông ép khi bị ướt:  Cũng tương tự như nệm cao su, bạn hãy dùng khăn thấm hét nước trên nệm bông ép và dùng báo lót trên bề mặt sau đó sấy khô bằng máy sấy tóc. Riêng vết nước do bé tè, các mẹ cần dùng cồn 90 độ C đổ lên chỗ vết nước tiểu của bé khoảng 1-2 giờ đồng hồ. Lúc này nệm đã khô và cồn cũng đã bay hơi đi mang theo mùi hôi khó chịu ra khỏi nệm của bé. Bạn nên thường xuyên đem nệm ra phơi dưới ánh nắng dịu nhẹ  để diệt khuẩn, tránh ẩm mốc và bay mùi.

*3. CÓ NÊN PHƠI NẮNG NỆM LÒ XO KHI BỊ ƯỚT KHÔNG?*
_- _Câu trả lời: Đối với những chiếc nệm lò xo thường lớp đệm lót sẽ được làm từ mút nên bạn có thể mang ra phơi dưới trời nắng nhẹ, còn riêng đối với những dòng lò xo cao cấp thường cấu tạo sẽ được lót bằng lớp đẹm cao su thiên nhiên 100% nếu đem phơi nắng sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cao su không còn được mềm mại như lúc ban đầu.






_- _Giải pháp_:_ Nhanh chóng và không mất quá nhiều thời gian với chiếc nệm lò xo cồng kềnh nhà mình thì bạn chỉ cần việc liên hệ cho dịch vụ giặt nệm để họ kiểm tra và xử lý cho mình nhé. Tuy nhiên cũng giống như cao su hay bông ép, thì việc đầu tiên cần làm khi nệm bị ướt là bạn phải dùng khăn để thấm hết vết ướt đó và sau đó sấy khô.

Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp trang bị thêm kiến thức về việc vệ sinh nệm cho các bạn tại nhà đơn giản và hiệu quả. Hãy nhớ bảo quản nệm luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ, tránh ẩm mốc, vi khuẩn xuất hiện ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của gia đình.


----------

